# What kinds of games and toys do your Goldens like to play?



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jolly ball is fun outside. Several sizes a ball with a handle for dog to carry in his mouth


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Recently Gunner and I took an agility class. I set up things in my backyard to have him jump or weave through for practice and fun. I know you can buy a kit with some of these items in it as well. He really enjoys doing these kind of things.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

cathyjobray said:


> Recently Gunner and I took an agility class. I set up things in my backyard to have him jump or weave through for practice and fun. I know you can buy a kit with some of these items in it as well. He really enjoys doing these kind of things.


 
This is what I was going to suggest....picking up an agility kit and setting it up in your backyard. We have a jump bar and weave pole. My one guy loves to jump and will jump back and forth just because!! It also tires them out which makes them sleep better.


----------



## Chance's Owner (Sep 13, 2010)

That sounds fun!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike doesn't really like to play with anything but another dog. If I throw the ball he'll watch it land and roll. If I throw the frisbee he'll go get it and then try to eat it. He likes walks or tearing apart stuffed toys, that's about it. BUT, bring another dog into the equation and he's all about playing and wrestling.


----------



## candace (Apr 22, 2011)

My Fletcher really did not like agility. It didn't have a ball or frisbee in it, so he didn't see the point. So I gave up trying to get him to do it, and let him play baseball with my kids and me. If I pitched, one boy batted, and one boy caught, Fletcher could play the entire infield and outfield with ease, catching or fetching balls and dropping them back at my feet.

But more than that, he played any sport with a ball or ball-alike. He instinctively seemed to understand 1) that it was a game, 2) that it had rules, and 3) that he could play it.
I wish I could figure out how to post a picture to show what I mean!


----------

